# Need a pal.



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

email me ### sundae_sweets###hotmail.com i have ibs c


----------



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi! i have ibs-c too. yeah, anyway i'm happy to talk to you!


----------



## EmilyLouise (Oct 15, 2003)

hiya i am emily im 16 and i have IBS my email is madthing2001###hotmail.com


----------

